# dentro de (período de tiempo)



## Sidjanga

*¡Muy buenas a todos!  (tardes, noches, días, aires, ...)*

Aquí traigo otra duda, que se me iba y venía según con quien hubiera hablado sobre el asunto, o mejor, según lo que me hubiesen dicho. 
Lamentablemente, en las determinadas situaciones, los ejemplos y razones de todos mis interlocutores me parecieron siempre muy convincentes, por muy contradictorios que fueran respecto a sus predecesores. 

El problema para mí es que "oficialmente" –véase abajo, y también por lo que me decían en alguna que otra "institución prestigiosa" - *dentro de* parece significar *sólo* "*al cabo* de un cierto tiempo que falta para que algo suceda".

*En teoría*


> *lo que dice el DPD *(en cuanto al significado temporal) *
> 4.*_ Seguido de la preposición de y un sustantivo de significado temporal, forma una locución preposicional que expresa *el tiempo que falta para que algo suceda* o tenga lugar: «Dentro de diez minutos estoy allí» (CBonald Noche [Esp. 1981])..._


O sea:
*(1) "Te llamo dentro de dos horas"  *
--> *no *te llamo* antes*, te llamo en 120 minitos como muy temperano, quizá en dos horas y media, en tres, pero no en media hora, ni una o una y media

*(2) "Volverá dentro de un año" *
--> *no *volverá *antes*, habrá que esperar al menos doce meses –quizá más

Ahora *I*-------------------------------*I* doce meses más tarde
.........I-------------------------------II--*X*-------*X*---------* X* -à* ¿?*

*Pero luego en la práctica (o sólo en otros contextos):
*
*(3) "Como no aparezca dentro de diez minutos, me voy"*
¿Aquí también se entiende así? ¿Tendría sentido? 
No sé, pero se supone que tampoco me importaría que apareciera *antes *de este plazo, más bien al contrario, ¿no?

¿Cuando sería aquí dentro de diez minutos? 
Ahora *I*-------------------------------*I* diez minutos más tarde
 .........I-----*X*-----* X*-------* X*--------II-------------------à* ¿?*

Un amigo español me dijo que –como lo entiende el- la diferencia está en si el sustantivo temporal va acompañado por un artículo definido o indefinido, es decir:

_"Zapatero no ve “momentos trascendentes” hasta dentro de *un* año" _--> *no *los espera *antes *(tiempo en azul de arriba)

_"El seguro cubre sólo daños ocurridos _en_ *los* primeros dos años .." _
*no después* (tiempo en rojo de arriba)                                                               _
(confusión y más confusión: aquí debió de ser: __"*dentro de*", naturalmente)_

Al menos ahora, yo también lo entendería así (por la lógica -bueno, al menos la mía)

 ¿Es ahí donde está el truco?
¿Y no sería sólo "al cabo del tiempo que falta para que algo suceda?" (según dice el DPD, y demás)

Creo que que mi principal problema está en que al principio lo había entendido (sólo) con la "acepción en rojo", y ahora me cuesta reorganizar las sinapsis.

Agradezco cualquier impulso. 

¡Saludos!
(y felicidades a quienes hayan aguantado hasta aquí, y mil gracias a quienes les queden energías y ganas como para incluso responder; llevo semanas tratando de elaborar la receta para un pastel/una torta que se pueda colocar en este foro, muy lamentablemente, hasta el momento sin éxito; ¡pero todavía no me rindo!)


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Sigianga:

Está muy entretenida la pregunta, pero, lamentablemente, me estaba yendo 

Pero no puedo evitar hacer un comentario, no sé si para liarla más o para ver si de ahí surge algo.

Cuando dices "_Como no aparezca dentro de diez minutos, me voy" _ese "algo que debe suceder al cabo de un cierto tiempo" ¿no es, acaso, *"me voy" *y no el lapso en el que estás esperando?

Eso es lo que se me ocurre de momento.

Una abrazo.


----------



## Sidjanga

ieracub said:
			
		

> _Pero no puedo evitar hacer un comentario, no sé si para liarla más o para ver si de ahí surge algo.
> 
> Cuando dices "_ _Como no aparezca dentro de diez minutos, me voy" ese "algo que debe suceder al cabo de un cierto tiempo" ¿no es, acaso, *"me voy" *y no el lapso en el que estás esperando?_


¡Hola ieracub!

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!
Hmmm.., no sé si entiendo del todo tu pregunta/interpretación, pero la frase en cursiva, que leí hace poco en alguna parte, *yo *la entiendo así:

_ Lo estoy esperando. Le doy diez minutos como mucho.
 Si no aparece para entonces, me voy / 
Si no viene, me voy en "exactamente" diez minutos contados desde "ahora", no voy a esperar más tiempo.
_(mi pregunta acerca de eso era si era realmente así -como lo he entendido siempre-, aunque me dijeron que el lapso de "dentro de diez minutos" empieza al cabo de diez minutos .... uyuyuyuy.... a dónde no va a llevar eso.

Espero que sea esta algún tipo de aclaración. (¿?)

Pero ya sospecho que quizá fuera más bien yo la que lió el post de entrada ...
A ver si alguien más alcanza a vislumbrar algo. (ya me parece muy acertado el comentario de Solysombra de hoy o ayer en otra parte: _
"El otro hilo de Sigianga suena a "La otra cara de la luna", o al nombre de una novela de misterio...". _
Tal vez sea este principio de hilo otra novela así, pero sin llegar a serlo por demasiado oscuro ...)

¡Saluditos!


----------



## lazarus1907

Sigianga said:
			
		

> *(3) "Como no aparezca dentro de diez minutos, me voy"*
> ¿Aquí también se entiende así? ¿Tendría sentido?
> No sé, pero se supone que tampoco me importaría que apareciera *antes *de este plazo, más bien al contrario, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Cuando sería aquí dentro de diez minutos?
> Ahora *I*-------------------------------*I* diez minutos más tarde
> .........I-----*X*-----* X*-------* X*--------II-------------------à* ¿?*


 Hola:

A menos que me equivoque y lo haya estudiado todo mal, "dentro de" sólo se usa para indicar el término de un espacio de tiempo, parecido a "pasados diez minutos", "al cabo de diez minutos" o "después de diez minutos". Aunque esta frase se dice con frecuencia puede ser ambigua, porque podría interpretarse perfectamente que esta persona va a irse si el otro viene antes de que hayan pasado los diez minutos; y probablemente también si pasan más de diez, pero eso se sobreentiende sólo. Se Hubiera evitado esta ambigüedad si hubiera dicho "Como no aparezca, dentro de diez minutos me voy". Sutil, ¿eh?

No sé si es debido a esta variación de significado debido a un cambio en la coma, por influencia del inglés (within), o porque la palabra "dentro" indica la parte interior y por eso se cree que los diez minutos están incluidos. En cualquier caso, se debe evitar.

Otra posibilidad hubiera sido, quizá, decir "Como no aparezca en (menos de) 10 minutos, me voy". La preposición "en" sí engloba el espacio de tiempo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se usa en el sentido que explica el DPD

-(al teléfono) Estoy ocupado en este momento ¿Me podés llamar dentro de 10 minutos?

y te llaman 10, 15 o 20 minutos después, y si no pueden hacerlo te dicen:

-¿en una hora está bien?

Si no te preguntan nada y te llamán más tarde, te dicen:

-No pude llamarte cuando me dijiste...

Si te dicen que una cosa va a ocurrir "dentro de X tiempo" uno espera que ocurra entre 100 y 120% de X, no espera mucho que ocurra dentro del doble de X, y no espera en absoluto que ocurra en el décuplo de X (si te ibas a tardar dos semanas ¿para qué me dijiste "dentro de tres días"?)

Ahora sí, se ha extendido el uso de "dentro de los/as próximos/as..." en el sentido de "en" pero usando de esa connotación suspensiva que tiene el adverbio 'dentro' en "dentro de".

Te llamo en 10 minutos = te llamaré en 8, 10 o 12 minutos

Te llamo en (no más de/a lo sumo/máximo) 10 minutos = te llamaré en 4, 6, 8 o 10 minutos

Te llamo dentro de los próximos 10 minutos = te llamaré en 2, 5 o 9 minutos

Te llamo dentro de 10 minutos = te llamaré en 10 o 15 minutos

Estoy de acuerdo con Lazarus sobre que en la frase hay que correr la coma de lugar (¿será ese el origen de ese uso?)

Si no aparece en 10 minutos, me voy
Si no aparece, dentro de 10 minutos me voy
Si no aparece dentro de los próximos 10 minutos, me voy

pero no

Si no aparece dentro de 10 minutos, me voy

¿Para qué tantas expresiones si al final llamamos o aparecemos cuando se nos da la gana?


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola, hola!

Mil gracias!

Ya me queda mucho más claro; en realidad, incluso diría que –al menos en teoría, véase abajo- me ha quedado clarísimo.


> _No sé si es debido a esta variación de significado debido a un cambio en la coma, por influencia del inglés (within), o porque la palabra "dentro" indica la parte interior y por eso se cree que los diez minutos están incluidos._


Sí, estoy segura de que mi confusión provenía de ahí –del uso en inglés y del "dentro".
Gracias por la alternativa "en", que antes tenía buenas perspectivas de dar origen a otro hilo, ya que aquí tampoco estaba muy segura cómo exactamente entenderlo.

Sin embargo –probablemente- no sabré nunca con certeza cuándo quieren que llame o aparezca, porque es verdad que en la práctica "dentro de" sí se dice y escribe –¿por la influencia del inglés? ¿cada vez más?- con la coma "mal colocada", y es difícil saber si tu respectivo interlocutor está muy influido por el inglés y o no.

Pero yo creo que lo dicho –así como esto:


> _¿Para qué tantas expresiones si al final llamamos o aparecemos cuando se nos da la gana?_


 es sencillamente la vida misma, y de ser distinta, nos moriríamos de aburrimiento.

Saludos!


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿Para qué tantas expresiones si al final llamamos o aparecemos cuando se nos da la gana?


La verdad es que es sorprendente que yo haya aprendido a usar correctamente estas preposiciones y locuciones prepositivas en una ciudad donde llegar una hora tarde es raro: Lo normal es llegar más tarde aún.

Muy buenos los ejemplos, Alec. Yo tendría que aprender a dar más ejemplos y no enrollarme tanto con explicaciones.


----------



## Fernita

Si no aparece en 10 minutos, me voy
Si no aparece, dentro de 10 minutos me voy
Si no aparece dentro de los próximos 10 minutos, me voy

pero no

Si no aparece dentro de 10 minutos, me voy

¿Para qué tantas expresiones si al final llamamos o aparecemos cuando se nos da la gana? [/quote]

Ale  Estos ejemplos son brillantes, como de costumbre.

Saludos.


----------



## valdo

Hola amigos,
Pueden explicarme a que tiempo/hora se refiere esta frase? Por ejemplo en el siguiente texto:

_ Ya que, de no ser así, nuestra expedición no hubiera podido ponerse en marcha, ni tan rápidamente ni con tan buen equipo, como va a hacerlo *dentro de otra hora*_

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## horusankh

Hola Valdo:

Lo que me dice a mí, es que dentro de una hora se va a poner en marcha la expedición, pero dice "otra" porque ya esperaron algunas horas, o por lo menos una, para que eso sucediera (y la que van a esperar ahora es una adicional).

Saludos.


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, Horusankh.....


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

¿”Dentro de un mes ..” es igual a “en menos de
un mes”?

_Quiere bajar de peso 5 o 6 kilos__ por lo 
menos en menos de un mes._​Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Probo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿”Dentro de un mes ..” es igual a “en menos de
> un mes”?
> 
> 
> _[FONT='&#65325]Quiere bajar de peso 5 o 6 kilos[/font]__[FONT='&#65325]　[/font]__[FONT='&#65325]por lo _
> _menos en menos de un mes._[/font]​
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hola: creo que aquí no puedes usar *dentro de un mes*, a no ser que quieras decir que pospone su intención de adelgazar al mes que viene. Si, como entiendo, lo que quiere es pesar esos kilos de menos dentro de treinta días, debes decir _en menos de un mes_, _a lo largo de este mes_, _en los próximos treinta días_, o algo así... Saludos


----------



## Conchita57

Como dijo Probo, "dentro de un mes" tiene otro significado.  En este contexto se entendería que no empezará a perder peso hasta que no pase un mes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

- _en menos de un mes_: lo harás pero no se indica que se hable del mes que viene.
- _de aquí a un mes_: empiezas la dieta hoy y adelgazarás en los próximos 30 días como dice Probo.

Hasta luego


----------



## Rayines

Hola a todos: Como muy bien dijeron, "dentro de un mes" significa para nosotros: "luego de que haya pasado un mes". Pero si dices "dentro del mes", entonces te estás refiriendo a que tiene que ser en el transcurso de ese mes (en el que estás hablando).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> Hola a todos: Como muy bien dijeron, "dentro de un mes" significa para nosotros: "luego de que haya pasado un mes". Pero si dices "dentro del mes", entonces te estás refiriendo a que tiene que ser en el transcurso de ese mes (en el que estás hablando).


 

Muchas gracias,

Así se explica un profesor en un curso de español por
la radio. Pero, es curioso que “dentro de….”quiere 
decir “después de ….”.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## uguban

Hola:

Quería saber si en la frase siguiente se puede utilizar el presente o si, en todo caso, hay que emplear el futuro.

_Dentro de tres años jubilan a mi padre._

gracias


----------



## agustina bsas

En primer lugar, no diría "jubilan". En general se dice "se jubila", se usa la pasiva con se.

En segundo lugar, yo diría que conviene usar el futuro, pero creo que es posible usar el presente también: "Mi padre se jubilará dentro de tres años" o "Mi padre se jubila dentro de tres años".

Igual esperemos a ver si alguien puede fundamentar mi respuesta. No estoy segura de que la segunda opción sea correcta. Se usa, pero no se si está bien.


----------



## Agró

uguban said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quería saber si en la frase siguiente se puede utilizar el presente o si, en todo caso, hay que emplear el futuro.
> 
> _Dentro de tres años jubilan a mi padre._
> 
> gracias



Lo normal es usarlo con pronombre "se jubila", pero en ocasiones, cuando la jubilación es forzosa, obligada por el empresario o la administración, a veces se oye esa fórmula, sin pronombre.

En presente o futuro, está bien.


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Haiga

agustina bsas said:


> En primer lugar, no diría "jubilan". En general se dice "se jubila", se usa la pasiva con se.
> 
> En segundo lugar, yo diría que conviene usar el futuro, pero creo que es posible usar el presente también: "Mi padre se jubilará dentro de tres años" o "Mi padre se jubila dentro de tres años".
> 
> Igual esperemos a ver si alguien puede fundamentar mi respuesta. No estoy segura de que la segunda opción sea correcta. Se usa, pero no se si está bien.


 
No estoy de acuerdo. "Mi padre se jubila" no es una oración pasiva por lo que yo sé. Si se jubila a sí mismo sería una oración reflexiva. (Se jubila a sí mismo = reflexiva.) 

"Mi padre se jubila dentro de tres años". Porque tu padre ha tomado ya la decisión jubilarse, y dicha decisión es tan determinante que aún siendo a futuro puede conjugarse en presente, es casi ya un hecho. 

Pero para responder directamente a la pregunta de Uguban.   

Pero tu padre no puede decidir el momento de la jubilación. Él es el sujeto pasivo de una acción provocada por otros (sus jefes). El verbo de la acción es jubilar. Entonces "Dentro de tres años jubilan a mi padre" que sí es una oración pasiva no es correcta. Intentemos verlo más detenidamente: 

"a mi padre" = objeto indirecto. 
"Dentro de tres años" = complemento circunstancial de tiempo.
 "jubilan" = verbo indicativo conjugado a la tercera persona del plural en presente.

El verbo debe concordar con el complemento circustancial de tiempo, por lo tanto creo que debe ir en futuro "jubilarán". 

"Dentro de tres años jubilarán a mi padre" es lo teoricamente correcto, según yo. Pero fijate toda la carpinteria que tuve que hacer para hallar la repuesta. En un caso real tanto "jubilan" como "jubilaran" son plenamente funcionantes.


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias a ti también, Haiga. Muy amable.


----------



## Södertjej

De acuerdo con Agró. En España es muy común oír "lo jubilan" cuando la jubilación es forzosa, por ejemplo el caso de prejubilaciones. Otras veces es elegida por el interesado, ya que se puede elegir entre seguir trabajando a partir de los sesenta o no, en España no hay una edad única y obligatoria de jubilación. En ese caso no se usa "lo", sino "se".

Y por supuesto en español se puede usar el presente con sentido de futuro para referirse a cosas que van a suceder con certeza. "Se casa el verano que viene" "Empiezo en el nuevo trabajo dentro de dos meses".


Haiga said:


> "Dentro de tres años jubilan a mi padre" que sí es una oración pasiva no es correcta.


Dentro de tres años jubilan a mi padre *no *es una oración pasiva y *sí *es correcta.
El verbo está en tercera persona del plural de presente de indicativo (ellos), no está en voz pasiva ni el verbo podría conjugarse en una pasiva con esa persona, que no es el sujeto pasivo, con ese tiempo verbal. La pasiva en español requiere del verbo ser + participio. Activo: jubilar. Pasivo: ser jubilado/jubilarse (pasiva refleja)

Voz activa: Mi padre se jubila dentro de tres años
Voz pasiva: Mi padre es jubilado dentro de tres años (no suena idiomática, pero es la frase anterior pasada a voz pasiva)
Voz activa: Dentro de tres años (ellos) jubilan a mi padre.
Voz pasiva: Dentro de tres años mi padre es jubilado (por ellos) (de nuevo no suena idiomátia).


----------



## Polizón

Agró said:


> Lo normal es usarlo con pronombre "se jubila", pero en ocasiones, cuando la jubilación es forzosa, obligada por el empresario o la administración, a veces se oye esa fórmula, sin pronombre.
> 
> En presente o futuro, está bien.


 
Yo diría que la jubilación la decide uno mismo, pues puede laborar más allá de la edad legal para optar por ese beneficio.

Si es presionado, entonces emplearía renuncia. Pero allí nos topamos con el inconveniente de no poder anticipar con tanto tiempo el asunto de una renuncia inducida por presión del empresario o la administración.

No veo inconveniente en decir: "En tres años mi padre se jubilará".



			
				Haiga said:
			
		

> "Dentro de tres años jubilarán a mi padre" es lo teoricamente correcto, según yo.


 
Teóricamente es correcto, pero reitero que la jubilación es una decisión propia, salvo en las instituciones armadas en donde el pase a retiro sí es obligatorio. Si el empleador cree que el trabajador es útil lo puede seguir empleando incluso después de la edad de jubilación. Queda la decisión de jubilarse al trabajador mismo.

Cabe mencionar que mi análisis tiene mucho de legal y lo que afirmo es de acuerdo a las legislaciones del Perú y de otros países que he revisado. 

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Södertjej

Polizón said:


> Yo diría que la jubilación la decide uno mismo, pues puede laborar más allá de la edad legal para optar por ese beneficio.
> 
> Si es presionado, entonces emplearía renuncia.


Entramos ya en matices legales que varían de país a país. 

En España no se usa renuncia, diríamos que alguien se marcha o que presenta la baja voluntaria en la empresa, que es otra cosa.

Y sí se puede uno ver obligado a jubilarse en determinadas circunstancias, como planes de regulación de plantilla de empresas, que incluyen despidos y jubilaciones, a veces anticipadas. En esos casos es cuando la gente dice "nos jubilan a 25 de la fábrica". No es que quieran, porque con 58 años saben que no van a encontrar ya trabajo en ningún sitio y les quedará la pensión más baja, es que no tienen otra, pero no presionado en el sentido mafioso de la palabra, sino que puede ser una alternativa pefectamente legal en caso de empresas que cumplan determinados requisitos.


----------



## kzplano

Estoy tratando de averiguar la diferencia y el por que:

"DENTRO DE UNA SEMANA SE *ALIVIó*"

Y 

"DENTRO DE UNA SEMANA *ESTABA MEJOR*"

O sea por que en la primera se tiene (o no?) que usar el preterito (que regla aplica) y en la seguna oracion el imperfecto?

Digo, no se puede decir "dentro de una semana estuvo mejor"....

Hmmmmm....

GRACIAS!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Cuando dices "dentro de" tienes que referirte a un acontecimiento futuro:

"Llegaré dentro de una semana"

"Te aliviarás dentro de una semana"

Si te refieres al pasado debes usar "al cabo de", por ejemplo.

"Al cabo de una semana estaba mejor"

En cuanto a lo que preguntas, el pretérito perfecto simple ("se alivió") se usa porque el hecho de aliviarse se da en un momento determinado, que se puede señalar. Cuando usas el pretérito imperfecto ("se aliviaba") es porque ese alivio se extiende a lo largo de un período más vago, más indeterminado.


----------



## ManPaisa

kzplano said:


> Estoy tratando de averiguar la diferencia y el por que:
> 
> "DENTRO DE UNA SEMANA SE *ALIVIó*"
> 
> Y
> 
> "DENTRO DE UNA SEMANA *ESTABA MEJOR*"
> 
> O sea por que en la primera se tiene (o no?) que usar el preterito (que regla aplica) y en la seguna oracion el imperfecto?
> 
> Digo, no se puede decir "dentro de una semana estuvo mejor"....
> 
> Hmmmmm....
> 
> GRACIAS!


 
Para empezar, no se puede decir _dentro de una semana_ en ese contexto.

_Dentro de una semana_ quiere decir _siete días a partir del momento en que se habla_ (me da la impresión de que estás traduciendo directamente del inglés)

En cuanto al uso del pretérito indefinido o del imperfecto, depende de la intención del hablante. 

Con el pretérito indefinido se hace mención a algo que empezó o terminó en un momento específico en el tiempo.

Con el imperfecto se describe algo que sucedía en un momento específico, pero cuyo principío o fin no se conoce o no se quiere o necesita mencionar.


----------



## Pinairun

"Dentro de una semana" indica futuro desde la perspectiva de presente.
Quiere decir que cuando transcurra una semana tal cosa *sucederá*.

Si nos referimos a un hecho del pasado, podemos usar expresiones como "al cabo de una semana", "en una semana", "transcurrida una semana"...

Así, podríamos usar el pretérito perfecto simple:
Al cabo de una semana *se alivió.* Ese hecho ya no tiene relación alguna con el presente.

Por otro lado, también podemos utilizar lo que se llama "imperfecto de cierre" detrás de un indefinido o una serie de indefinidos:

*Comimos* algo en un restop. Lola *quiso* que no continuáramos el viaje, pero yo me *empeñé* en seguir a pesar del cansancio. Y *tuvimos* suerte, dos horas más tarde llegábamos a Córdoba.


----------



## kzplano

O.K entonces si estoy hablando DEL PASADO....es incorrecto decir:

*"Se enfermó pero dentro de una semana ya estaba mejor"*
Aqui entonces no se puede usar "dentro de una semana" ?

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## ManPaisa

kzplano said:


> O.K entonces si estoy hablando DEL PASADO....es incorrecto decir:
> 
> *"Se enfermó pero dentro de una semana ya estaba mejor"*
> Aqui entonces no se puede usar "dentro de una semana" ?
> 
> GRACIAS!!!


 
En mi versión de español no se dice ni se puede decir. 
¿Acaso en la tuya sí? 

Repito:  Me suena a calco del inglés.


----------



## Pinairun

kzplano said:


> O.K entonces si estoy hablando DEL PASADO....es incorrecto decir:
> 
> *"Se enfermó pero dentro de una semana ya estaba mejor"*
> Aqui entonces no se puede usar "dentro de una semana" ?
> 
> GRACIAS!!!


 

No, no se puede. Porque "dentro de" siempre es "a partir de ahora/hoy.
Dentro de una semana me voy a París (futuro)
Dentro de una semana estaré en Paris (futuro)

En pasado no puedes usar "dentro de" porque no está bien. Es necesario utilizar otras expresiones:

Se enfermó, pero en una semana ya estaba mejor.
Se enfermó, pero al cabo de una semana ya estaba mejor.
Se enfermó, pero transcurrida una semana ya estaba mejor.


----------



## Lexinauta

No siempre 'dentro de' se entiende como 'a partir de ahora/hoy'. 

'Ese día resultó distinto, dentro de una semana aburrida.'


----------



## Pinairun

Lexinauta said:


> No siempre 'dentro de' se entiende como 'a partir de ahora/hoy'.
> 
> 'Ese día resultó distinto dentro de una semana aburrida.'


 
 

Deberías explicarlo...


----------



## epistolario

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
Le di un certificado de regalo a un latino (argentino). Este certificado es válido por una semana. O sea, es válido el día 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 y 7. Después de 7 días, no se puede utilizar ya el certificado. 

Entonces, le dije a él que el certificado es válido *dentro* *de* 7 días. Necesitó aclararlo porque no me entendió. Me explicó que para él, la palabra *dentro* significa otra cosa. Pero al final, me entendió. Parece que cometí un error gramatical. 

Quiero saber si mi uso de *dentro de* es válido en algún país hispanohablante? Si Uds. fueran el latino a quien le dije eso, ¿cómo entenderían lo que le dije? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## miguel89

Lo que seguramente entendió el argentino (porque yo hubiera entendido lo mismo ) es que el certificado tendría validez a partir del día 7 (siguiendo tu ejemplo). No sé si será general, pero por aquí, "dentro de" quiere decir lo mismo que "en", en estos contextos. Quizás si hubieras dicho "dentro de los siguientes 7 días" no habría habido lugar a confusión.

Un saludo.


----------



## 0scar

Es válido *durante* 7 días o *dentro de los* 7días.


----------



## Pinairun

miguel89 said:


> Lo que seguramente entendió el argentino (porque yo hubiera entendido lo mismo ) es que el certificado tendría validez a partir del día 7 (siguiendo tu ejemplo). No sé si será general, pero por aquí, "dentro de" quiere decir lo mismo que "en", en estos contextos. Quizás si hubieras dicho "dentro de los siguientes 7 días" no habría habido lugar a confusión.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Por aquí habría entendido lo mismo que tú.
Un saludo


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

miguel89 said:


> Lo que seguramente entendió el argentino (porque yo hubiera entendido lo mismo ) es que el certificado tendría validez a partir del día 7 (siguiendo tu ejemplo). No sé si será general, pero por aquí, "dentro de" quiere decir lo mismo que "en", en estos contextos. Quizás si hubieras dicho "dentro de los siguientes 7 días" no habría habido lugar a confusión.
> 
> Un saludo.


 


Pinairun said:


> Por aquí habría entendido lo mismo que tú.
> Un saludo


 
También aquí lo hubiésemos entendido exactamente del mismo modo.


----------



## Södertjej

Este cheque regalo es válido dentro de siete días -> Hay que esperar una semana, después empieza su validez. No se dice hasta cuando es válido.

Este cheque regalo es válido durante siete días -> Se sobreentiende que los siete días siguientes  si no se especifica nada más. Pero "es válido durante siete días a partir del inicio de las rebajas" significa que hay que esperar al día del inicio de las rebaja y entonces empieza la validez.

Este cheque regalo es válido durante los próximos siete días -> No queda duda. Hoy y seis días más.

Este cheque regalo caduca dentro de siete días -> En siete días dejará de ser válido.  Probablemente yo lo diría así.


----------

